# What to do with that pile of Rods with broken Guides in the corner...



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

My Wife and I frequently walk through the T&W Flea market and I recently met a Guy there named Chris, that has been selling misc. Fishing Lures, Weights and Tackle.
The card he gave me indicated that he also repairs Rods, so I brought him Four Rods that I could no longer use that needed a total of 8 Guides and 2 Tips.
He had them ready the following Saturday as he Promised.
I could not be happier about the outcome at a fraction of the cost of replacing even One of the Rods.

So, If you too have a collection of Rods needing Guides that is starting to out number your usable ones, Load them up and take them to him to look at. 
Ask to see some of his work and give him a shot, Fishing poles should be Fished, not thrown in the corner.........


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Very cool, looks good.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Bump....Chris should be there this weekend, Bring him some broken Rods...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I take my hollow ones, cut to length keeping the handle, make de-hookers out of them.


----------

